# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  KreyoMet: Las Trampas de Monitoreo y Estaciones Meteorológicas de última generación.

## JQA Ingenieros

*KreyoMET Trap es una trampa de feromonas. La Trap lleva cámaras de alta resolución que toman fotos de la superficie de la trampa para un seguimiento on line del desarrollo de la plaga, así usted puede recibir alertas en los momentos clave y tratar a tiempo. Incluye panel solar y batería recargable.KreyoMET Trap es una trampa de feromonas. La Trap lleva cámaras de alta resolución que toman fotos de la superficie de la trampa para un seguimiento on line del desarrollo de la plaga, así usted puede recibir alertas en los momentos clave y tratar a tiempo. Incluye panel solar y batería recargable. * Foto 1.jpg  Foto 2.jpg* 
Equipos y Estaciones Meteorológicas:
La gama KreyoMET permite al agricultor recibir información climática y de humedad de las diversas parcelas, Ofrece a los viticultores y agricultores en general la ultima tecnología para la gestión de sus cultivos. * E 1.jpg  E 2.jpg *
Mayores inf**ormes sobre este y otros productos y servicios que ofrecemos para la Agricultura, Agroexportación, Angroindustria e Industria Alimentaria, puede llamarnos, visitar nuestras webs o enviarnos un correo electrónico. Gracias. JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. http://www.jqaingenieros.wordpress.com/ http://www.facebook.com/pages/JQA-In...75560155839553 jqa.ingenieros@gmail.com http://www.qyqasesorias.wordpress.com/ www.facebook.com/qyqasesorias?fref=ts qyq.asesorias@gmail.com + 51 949755799 + 51 992778950 811*4243 121*9118 (056) 261870*Temas similares: KreyoMet: Las Trampas de Monitoreo y Estaciones Meteorológicas de última generación. Artículo: Senamhi proyecta instalar unas 200 estaciones en la Amazonía La nueva generación de agroexportadores pisa fuerte Senamhi pronostica heladas meteorológicas en la sierra sur

----------

